# Today, I Let My Outback Go!



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

This has been coming for a while but I've been afraid to tell you guys cuz you're like family. I SOLD MY OUTBACK TODAY!

The good news is that I sold to a fellow Outbackers member (Camper Man), he saw a mention that I made about selling my 26RS (My Post) and it resulted in not only the sale of my Outback 26RS but my Hensley Arrow hitch too. Camper Man took delivery after getting a PDI from my dealer and having them install a new Prodigy brake controller. It was hard letting our baby go!

The bad news is that I won't be replacing her anytime soon! We were planning on upgrading to a 28RSDS or even flirting with a Zeppelin Z303 (they are totally fixed, really!) but my wife and I made a big decision...we're moving to NC and we really need all the available capital possible. Believe it or not we had over 10K in equity wrapped up in our trailer and needed the assets.

We know that this next summer will be filled with unpacking boxes and maybe a family vacation (in a beach house) to the Outer Banks, but we're hoping to re-enter the camping scene next Fall or Spring '07...hopefully!

We just had to move from an area that a 5BR/4BH home with over 3500 sqft costs almost 1 million dollars to one where it is less than 1/2 of that! Since I own my own business, we just made a business decision to open a Raleigh office and down we go!

I have 2 favors to ask:

1) Take good care of Camper Man like you schooled and guided me.
2) Let me lurk and toss in my 2 cents every now and then.

OK?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Glenn,

Sorry to hear about you selling your Outback because I know you'll miss it.

And sure thing on your two favors. We can handle those easy requests. Take care and keep us all informed, so you HAVE to lurk. Good luck to you and your family.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure Camper Man will take good care of your baby...

I still take good care of Y-Guys. I'm sure he will make his way over during the PNW Rally to check out his old 28RSS.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glenn congrats on the sale and on your pending move. I do hope you'll hang around and maybe even rejoin the ranks down the road. I still pop over to my old PopUp board that I was active on, always fun to see who's around and what's new... or not new.

Camper Man congrats on buying the Outback! As Jim mentioned its nice to know our previous Outback is still camping and making memories.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glenn sorry to hear that you had to sell your camper








But glad you sold it to another Outbacker








Glenn just remember once an Outbacker always a Outbacker
Join us as often as you can you are always welcome
Good luck and take in your move

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

Sorry to hear y'all decided to sell the OB, but wish you the best in your new endeavor.

By all means, keep lurking around the site. Who knows, you might get so lonesome (especially this summer when everyone's camping) you might just go get another Outback!!









BTW, my son is a Tarheel. Born in Fayetteville when I was at Fort Bragg.

Keep in touch.

Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You will be back sometime down the road with a new TT in your sig.

Keep in touch.

Welcome aboard Camper Man...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Best of Luck on your moves and business.

We will let you lurk if you promise to also help Camper man.









John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The bright side is with the new 4 lane 64 most of the way it's a quick trip down here from Raleigh. Just don't fall into the trap with the rest of them and go further south like Wrightsville or Atlantic Beach.







Good luck with your move. It's a great state.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What excitement! New state! New home! New business (site)! Being Outback-less is only temporary....my bet is you WILL be back with a new Outback AND Arrow. Thanks for all your Hensley help .... you made the difference in our decision. Now, can I convince you to take a side trip North to finish the install?









Sure hope you'll stick around!

btw - having spent several carefree vaca weeks on the ocean side of Emerald Isle, I certainly can vouch for those beach houses. I can still feel the seabreeze on our faces as we drank our morning coffee on the house pier, over the water, watching the dolphins. Not a care in the world. Life is good! Keep livin' it up!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Say it isn't true, Glenn!









You're just teasing us right?

Right???

Oh, well. It sounds like you have made good decisions. I'm sure it was hard to let the Outback go, but there will be another!

Good Luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> The bright side is with the new 4 lane 64 most of the way it's a quick trip down here from Raleigh. Just don't fall into the trap with the rest of them and go further south like Wrightsville or Atlantic Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


64 is the only road to the beach, right?!









Sorry to hear about the sale of the OB, but welcome to Raleigh!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Ditto what the rest said and my best to you and yours! God bless!!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Too bad you had to sell the Outback, but I'm sure that you'll get back to camping as soon as you can. In the meantime, NC has a lot going for it and I'm sure you'llfind it as plesant a place as anyone could ask for. Good luck.








PS Lurking is permitted!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Glenn,

Good luck on your move. Hope your business thrives!
I bet a nice new Outback will find it's way to your driveway soon enough!
Stick around and stay in touch


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Heck, I lurk AND post, but I don't even own an Outback! If I can get away with it you certainly can. Although now that I opened my big mouth and let the cat out of the bag they'll probably kill my account, maybe even by the time you read this post...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Glenn and Family:
Good luck on your new adventure! Don't be a stranger! We'll be waiting for the announcement of your new Outback!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Glenn,

Sorry for your loss, I hope everything works out in NC. I know NC is a great place to live. Great success in your business life, keep on posting as we all know when you are able you will be an Outbacker once again.

Glenn


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Humpty said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > The bright side is with the new 4 lane 64 most of the way it's a quick trip down here from Raleigh. Just don't fall into the trap with the rest of them and go further south like Wrightsville or Atlantic Beach.
> ...


If you want a beach with elbow room it is the ONLY road to the beach.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Glenn sorry to hear that you had to sell your camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenn

Good Luck with everything.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> Heck, I lurk AND post, but I don't even own an Outback! If I can get away with it you certainly can. Although now that I opened my big mouth and let the cat out of the bag they'll probably kill my account, maybe even by the time you read this post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JimWilson...We a happy group. You're welcome regardless of your Outback owner status. Of course, the more you hang out here the more you'll want to buy!!!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm the lucky buyer of Glenn's Outback! First, you should all know what an influence this web-site had on our decision to find an Outback trailer. The willingness to help others, the decorum and humor seen here convinced us that "Outbackers" are a special community. And Glenn is an outstanding representative of your group. Our negotiations were cordial, and he spent a great deal of time (on my first day ever towing a trailer) tutoring me in the procedures and safety of hitching and towing. Thanks, Glenn. I'm sure we'll see you down the road after you're settled in with the new move and you're ready to go "Outbacking" again! Bob


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Bob,

Take care of my baby! I think I have a preview of what it feels like to let your daughter go, get married and leave home...

It's a bittersweet feeling, sad but I'm excited for you and your family. Make lots of memories!!

Happy Trails...


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

P.S. I hope no one is offended that I haven't changed my sig. I'm waiting for Camper Man to fix his first!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No worries...you are always welcome here.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

New Outback yet? Just kidding. Good luck in NC -- sounds like a good move for you.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I want to wish you the greatest success with your move and your business ventures in your new location. Hope to see your posts often here.
Good Luck!

sunny

Dallas


----------

